# Caught some foul weather bass...



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here is a pretty decent bag I caught today. The weather was cold (46-degrees) and windy. I froze my arse off!!!
The only thing these bass would hit was my JignVenom Sweet Dream. I junk fished with everything else. They only wanted a vertical presentation.

I had two big bass hit and come off of my black & brown JignPig. So I changed color to a green pumpkin jig tipped with a green pumpkin sweet dream.

The biggest one weighed-in at 3-pound 12oz.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Are those Burr Oak Bass? We may be going down there this weekend instead of the Muskingum. Jignpig is my favorite bass bait in the early spring!


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Jig n pig you are the man! You are like the kvd of southeast ohio.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice fish, Jig!! It's starting to pick up!!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

saugeyesam said:


> Are those Burr Oak Bass? We may be going down there this weekend instead of the Muskingum. Jignpig is my favorite bass bait in the early spring!


No, those aren't Burr Oakers'. However, I got blanked a second time this season at Burr Oak today. The water was low 50s to upper 40s due to the recent cold temperatures. And also because of the rain the last few days, the water has risen by about two or three feet. They should be turning on soon.
I know a few guys who has caught a few on traps. Other than that, they've been tough to catch so far. At least for me...


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

nice fish !! musta found Halls Hump


shakey


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice catch, but I guess I too fair weathered to get out in that! Again, nice catch!


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice fish where did you catch them at?


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice fish Jig!! Going to wait until after Easter when I am healed up a little more then I am going to try my luck on em.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice fish Jig,man you even look cold


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice fish! I caught a 3 lb largemouth yesterday after the rain died down and some on Saturday as well. All but 1 were on a jig and craw. 47 degree water temperature in about 6 to 9 fow


----------

